# Friends have been there for me



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

Friends have been there for since filing for divorce lately.Helping me get through and the next step,divorce when it happens.They know I had enough of what my estranged husband did to me and have encouraged me.I have helped them out and now helping me out.My longtime friend Megan offered come over to her place for supper last night which I did.Then she introduced me to a new song which I loved hearing,


----------

